# weight platue



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

alright guys, after a bit of advice on trying to gain weight as i've come off cycle onto pct i've managed to keep most/all gains and sitting around 180-182lbs. however in the last 3-4 weeks iv not gained anything in terms of weight - strenths still increasing, but not BW. been thinking about simply adding a table spoon of PB at the end of each meal to add 600+ cals a day extra?

current diet looks like;

*meal 1*

*
*50g whey, 100g oats, 5g creatine, 5g taurine

*meal 2*

2 wraps, 200g chicken in each, with baby tomato, lettece and cumcumber

bannana

BBW protein flapjack

*meal 3*

*
*2 wraps, 200g chicken in each, with baby tomato, lettece and cumcumber

bannana

BBW protein flapjack or cereal bar

*meal 4*

*
*50g whey, 100g oats, 5g creatine, 5g taurine

*meal 5*

*
varies -* althought normally boiled potatos, chicken/fish and veg

*pre gym-*

*
**2 scoop black coffee + 4 suguars.*

*
*

*
*train.

*post gym*

*
50g whey*

*
*

*
*had to swap rice for wraps recently, as rice was becoming a chore to eat but also was giving me digestive issues. i've worked them out to be roughly the same cals/carbs as before. also been adding tea spoon of EVOO to the wraps for fats and some cals. i can't really fit much more food in as i tend to have to force feed as it is, hence why im thinking just a table spoon of PB or so at the end of each meal.

Edit

FYI; the cycle was a 10 week test e 500 mg. was ment to be 15 weeks but cut short

gaining weight has always been hard for me, but on the upside i keep fairly good condition year round - Avartar is during my current clean bulking process and is the BF i maintain at really.

Also, for the chance people will say 'eat anything just to bump the cals up like choc etc' i cant. due to my IBS i cant stomache greasy, fatty foods, choc, or even fizzy drinks - not to mention being lactose intolerant! etc as it just doesn't sit well with my stomach and leaves me feeling shtty for days. although i do have 1x cheat meal PW with the girlfriend.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

What calories do you recon this is out of interest? I ask as I'm planning of starting to use wraps myself after seeing this.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

sneeky_dave said:


> What calories do you recon this is out of interest? I ask as I'm planning of starting to use wraps myself after seeing this.


the wraps i've got are 200-210 cals each, so thats 800 ED from just the wraps alone.

good alternative to rice for me at the moment as its much easeir to eat, but also has stopped soem of my stomache issues.

i worked it out before using ym fitnesspal and it came to roughly 3600 IIRC.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

How about some red meat?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> How about some red meat?


meal 5 occasionaly consists of reds like steak, but varies equally between chicken, turkey, salmon and steak

or do you mean changing the chicken wraps for red meated wraps for a while instead?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Cam93 said:


> meal 5 occasionaly consists of reds like steak, but varies equally between chicken, turkey, salmon and steak
> 
> or do you mean changing the chicken wraps for red meated wraps for a while instead?


I like to mix up my protein sources, but I always gain better when I increase the amount of red meat in my diet both in size and strength. I'm currently maintaining at a low - for me - bodyweight, but if I decide to increase in size I'll substitute much of the fish and chicken in my diet for steak and mince.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I like to mix up my protein sources, but I always gain better when I increase the amount of red meat in my diet both in size and strength. I'm currently maintaining at a low - for me - bodyweight, but if I decide to increase in size I'll substitute much of the fish and chicken in my diet for steak and mince.


Okay cheers I'll try giving that ago.

What're your thoughts on the pb idea? Also it'd help make up some fat macros.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Cam93

If you have not gained in the last 3 to 4 weeks then yes I would increase the calories to start off with. PN butter is fine however I would add PN to meal 1 to 4 and not the meal before workout.

Another option I would look into is adding a carb source to your Post workout meal. People may vary with opinions but I believe it's one of the most important times to get carbs in (quick absorbing).

So I would recommend keep everything the same, just add 500 calories (PN for meal 1 to 4) and then around 50g carbs post workout.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe add 20g oats totalling up to 120g twice per day. Small change but extra kcals. Also if you can some evoo on in your wraps will add a fair few kcals. As mentioned red meat will also benefit you. I eat alot of it on a bulk.


----------



## Nevo23 (Jun 14, 2013)

Definitely get some maltodextrin and put 50-60g Post workout, in my opinion it's vital to have carbs Post workout


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

boutye911 said:


> Maybe add 20g oats totalling up to 120g twice per day. Small change but extra kcals. Also if you can some evoo on in your wraps will add a fair few kcals. As mentioned red meat will also benefit you. I eat alot of it on a bulk.


Okay I'll add more oats in and already put evoo into the wraps, may put it in shakes too?



Nevo23 said:


> Definitely get some maltodextrin and put 50-60g Post workout, in my opinion it's vital to have carbs Post workout


iv got some as it goes just never use it! Makes everything taste so sweet!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

What are people's thoughts on double cream in shakes? This would most deffinatley add the calories.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Cam93 said:


> Okay I'll add more oats in and already put evoo into the wraps, may put it in shakes too?
> 
> iv got some as it goes just never use it! Makes everything taste so sweet!


Yea throw some in your shakes mate. Easy way to get extra calories in.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Add in plenty of good fats.

Extra virgin olive oil, omega 3 oil, nuts of all kinds.

This will add in serious calories.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

weirdly what a place near me does that makes a fotrune from all the healthy foods is add brown rice to wraps to bulk them up and make ti more of a meal, still all the normal stuff in as well though, that could add in a few cals to the wraps, and i think the rice give wraps a nice texture to eat, much more safisfying than a normal wrap


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> What are people's thoughts on double cream in shakes? This would most deffinatley add the calories.


i use 150ml of DC in my shake, well be blender i make the days worth of shake in. used it for the ebst part of a year, bring out flavours better than just water and thickens them up but not in a powdery way, more of a filling way


----------

